# First Cycle - Primo Only. What you think?



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking of running my first cycle. I have been training for 5 years in total, 2 years solid and i am 25 in March. I have made good gains in the past 6 months due to changed diet. Reasons for the off and on was 4 knee operations and other problems.

My diet is found: -

http://www.mealplansite.com/sports-bodybuilding-new-gain.aspx

There have been some tweeks to it.

Anyway i am thinking of doing Primo. The reason being, after research it is one of the most safest steriod. Which is what i want, i dont want to dive in there and take hardcore steriods like some people do. I have been considering this option of many years now and i feel the time is right.

400mg - 500mg Primo for 8 weeks

2 jabs a week of 200mg.

PCT

Im not sure if this is correct but i was thinking of

HCG

Clomid

Any advice or suggestions is very welcome!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The diet doesn't look too brilliant to me.

Also what puts you off test e or sustanon or dianabol?

These are generally recommended as a good starter.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi

what are your goals?

What you need to know is that when you take any steroids for a period of time your body will shut down it's natural production of testosterone which you will have to restart after with a PCT.

So in my opinion, if you are going to shut your self down you should make it worth it and use something that will give visible results:

ie. Testosterone @ 250 - 500mg per week (use search button and look for first cycles)

The member Pompeylad has just done the above cycle (first) and gained well with few sides, maybe worth searching out his threads for referance.

I believe if you are going to do primo the reccommended doses are 600 - 1000mg for an effective dose, personally I would rather do 250mg Test than primo in those figures.

FYO my first course was 500mg test (sus) p/w,

Sides were: sweating at night, and possibly more hairy!

Gained and kept over a stone of lean weight, and added 20kg to my dumbell presses!

Hope this helps


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of running my first cycle. I have been training for 5 years in total, 2 years solid and i am 25 in March. I have made good gains in the past 6 months due to changed diet. Reasons for the off and on was 4 knee operations and other problems.
> 
> ...


Agree with dogue on this mate.

A low dose test cycle for 10wks is the safest and cheapest option.

You'll make some great gains if your diet is on song and your training routine is top notch.

Check out the PCT sticky, there are many options depending on your choice of aas/test, dose and duration of cycle.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers for the responses guys.

ba baracuss - quality avatar!! Hope Berba does the business on Saturday!

A friend recommended the primo cycle to me as he knows ive wanted to go on steroids for a while, so he thought that this would be the safest cycle for me.

I am not sure what most first time users start on. I understand the concepts of the PCT and why it should be done etc, but im not sure what is required depending on what steroid you take.

My goals are to add on lean muscle mass gradually, i would like to get o 14stone, and remain ripped! I want to stay healthy and minimum side effects. So you think the best cycle for me would be to go on testosterone @ 250 - 500mg per week for 10 weeks. Would starting off on the low dosage of 250mg be better as i am just starting? I dont know what pct would be required but i can look into this.

I dont suppose you have the link to this members thread regarding his cycle? I cant find it.

Just that i have had it in my head i would be going on Primo, so im glad i came here to get the best advise! Cheers for the help guys.

Look foward to your comments


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

dogue said:


> FYO my first course was 500mg test (sus) p/w,
> 
> Sides were: sweating at night, and possibly more hairy!
> 
> Gained and kept over a stone of lean weight, and added 20kg to my dumbell presses!


That's really good to hear, douge. I'll be starting the same (first) cycle very soon. Did you run any AI's with yours?

I'm going to be running .5mg Adex EOD on cycle, and this for PCT:

Week 1: 100mg/day Clomid + 20mg/day Nolvadex

Week 2: 50mg/day Clomid + 20mg/day Nolvadex

Week 3: 50mg/day Clomid + 20mg/day Nolvadex

Week 4: 20mg/day Nolvadex

PS. Sorry for butting in on thread, pbul2004.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree and disagree, primos very mild and if its your first cycle and you are just 'testing the water' Primo is ideal. I'v used it myself at 500mg per week for about 8 weeks. i made some very good lean gains. Also note i had hardly any sides at all from the primo cycle. No need to jump staright in to test if you are not comfortable with it, as every thread on the forum ends up being along the lines of use test! use test!

Test is also a good option for a first cycle as said in a post above if your gonna supress yourself get some better gains.. before going on cycle you must weigh it all up: Are you sticking to your diet for longer than a week? (diet must be good this is imperative) Are you training properly?? have you had anything in the past which may be effected or aggrivated by the use of tests?? such as acne ( i suffer from acne myself when i do very big cycles, its part of it now for me)

But overall, i dont see aproblem with you doing a 8 week primo cycle at 500mg, as it is your first cycle. See how it goes. If you do go with a primo only cycle, post up your results and some before and after pictures on here so we can see how effective it has been for you.

I must say though.. i do love Test


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I did arimidex @ 1mg EOD through till PCT, gains I feel were cleaner but slower due to the arimidex.

PCT sounds good to go :thumb:



Sylar said:


> That's really good to hear, douge. I'll be starting the same (first) cycle very soon. Did you run any AI's with yours?
> 
> I'm going to be running .5mg Adex EOD on cycle, and this for PCT:
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> i agree and disagree, primos very mild and if its your first cycle and you are just 'testing the water' Primo is ideal. I'v used it myself at 500mg per week for about 8 weeks. i made some very good lean gains. Also note i had hardly any sides at all from the primo cycle. No need to jump staright in to test if you are not comfortable with it, as every thread on the forum ends up being along the lines of use test! use test!
> 
> Test is also a good option for a first cycle as said in a post above if your gonna supress yourself get some better gains.. before going on cycle you must weigh it all up: Are you sticking to your diet for longer than a week? (diet must be good this is imperative) Are you training properly?? have you had anything in the past which may be effected or aggrivated by the use of tests?? such as acne ( i suffer from acne myself when i do very big cycles, its part of it now for me)
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying mate, and i sort of agree i didnt run test for my 1st few cycles.

However as you will agree 1st cycle is ALWAYS the best.

So it seems a shame not to impart knowledge that we have onto others etc.

For sure absolutely nothing WRONG with running primo, Its just bang for buck and the little amount of test you will have to use 1st time to get great results, it seems a shame to waste this window of opportunity if you like


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

dogue said:


> I did arimidex @ 1mg EOD through till PCT, gains I feel were cleaner but slower due to the arimidex.
> 
> PCT sounds good to go :thumb:


Sounds good mate. I know the Adex will slightly hinder my gains too, but it will also dramatically cut the chances of me developing gyno, so there's no contest really.

How was your PCT mate, any bad sides? Also, how much of your gains did you keep?


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

i know how you feel about not wanting to use test...

when i started i used nerobol (b-bol) my first 3courses i said i would never use test as it was to hard... my first inj course was deca, primo, after been using for 3 years i went on test... then i said i would never use gh! "thats to hard" another 3years went and i jumped on gh!

then i said i would never use slin! " thats to hard" another 3years and i was using slin.... over my 10+ years of using gear i have tried the most.....

what i am trying to say is that you should take it your own pace.... study as much as you can about al the different type of steroids. learn about diet and training. when you feel ok with it use what feels right for you... if you feel like starting of with primo do that as long as you have your training and diet sorted....

to many people jump on the 1000mg test/week/gh bandwagon before they are ready for it.

just remember there is no such thing as a magic pill or amp


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

So from what your saying is that Primo is good for a first time user but its more expensive and i would see better gains from test but may get a few more side effects? Im kinda unsure which to do now. As most people are saying test and people are saying that there is nothing wrong with primo. As its my first time, i do want to see good lean gains, i am in no rush to get these, i just want to do it the safest more effective way. I dont mind how much the cycles cost, if one is expensive but its good and safe i would prefer to go for that. I spend a fortune as it is on supplements.

My diet is good and strict, training is hard and intense, i am going 4 times a week.

Monday - chest and biceps

Tuesday - Shoulders, traps and abs

Wednesday - REST

Thursday - Back, triceps

Friday - Legs, abs

When i was 13-15 i suffered from bad acne, really bad. My mum had to buy roaccutane from a specialist which back then costs thousands. However its all gone and i havent had it since, and im 24, so i think im past that!

When i start the cycle i will certianly put before and after pictures up with gains etc. This will be good for me and good for users to see how i got on with the cycle.

But im abit confused which to go on now. If they are both as safe as each other with minimum side effects but test is better for gains, would this be the right option for a first time user?? My friend who recommended Primo for first cycle said with test there is a lot of side effects?


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

i would say 250mg of test a week wont give you to much side.... the side turn up more around 750 mark.......

go by your own feeling.... read up about the two of them and decide by your self..end of the day it is your body! there is to many keyboard heroes saying this and that is wrong or right!

money for money you will get more value from test but from beginner point of view primo is maybe better.... that is like saying tomato or tomatoe


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

side not on your training..... i believe if you train chest one day, delts one day and triceps one day you actually training your delts/ triceps 3 times that week. i tend to train push one day and pull another day ...so maybe chest delt tri.... back biceps..... or chest delt... back... arms.. if that make any sens :confused1:


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

What type of testosterone would be best to use for a first time user, as i am aware that there are 4 different types.

If i did decide to do test, would 250mg be the best dosage to use? What would be the required PCT for test?

I will read up more on both of these options more. Im bit unsure of the PCT required for primo and test.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

how much do you need to gain mate? unless I seriously missed it you never said how far away from your 14 stone goal you are.

I'd look at it like this. If you want to create a very muscular physique and are quite far away from your goals, consider a test cycle. also if you plan to do more cycles in the future. your first cycle will yeild the best gains so might as well use something potent.

If you're 13.5 stone and just want 6lbs of muscle as a little icing on the cake after which, you dont plan to cycle again I'd opt for the primo plan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

There was a guy in my old gym he ran primo only around 400-600mg i cant remember with nothing else.

Coupled with a good diet and having never used any thing he gained a little size and entered his frist contest looking very good (not big but a nice physique to him).

I would say if you want to do it do it but run it for at least 3 months.

But FYI nothing is cheaper and better than test


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am 13 stone now, i would like to get to 14stone, of lean, ripped muscle.

I have a good build now, i will try and upload some pictures in the week. It isnt really visible with a shirt on.

What test would be used tho, as there are different types?

I want to see the best gains possible, but i want it safe and with not bad side effects. And i am still unsure of a correct PCT.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> What type of testosterone would be best to use for a first time user, as i am aware that there are 4 different types.
> 
> If i did decide to do test, would 250mg be the best dosage to use? What would be the required PCT for test?
> 
> I will read up more on both of these options more. Im bit unsure of the PCT required for primo and test.


If your not to good with needles.. enanthate, if you dont mind a pr**k in the ar5e  Prop. But like you've said in an eralier post, you would like to take your time and so on... take your time reading a bit more as you seem to be unsure what you want. the guys are right saying you'll get more bang for your buck with test.. but at the end of the day its your body and if you want something mild get something mild.. you want something a little more 'potent' use that. Just read enough and ask enough questions until your comfortable.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> I am 13 stone now, i would like to get to 14stone, of lean, ripped muscle.


You could do that naturaly mate


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> If your not to good with needles.. enanthate, if you dont mind a pr**k in the ar5e  Prop. But like you've said in an eralier post, you would like to take your time and so on... take your time reading a bit more as you seem to be unsure what you want. the guys are right saying you'll get more bang for your buck with test.. but at the end of the day its your body and if you want something mild get something mild.. you want something a little more 'potent' use that. Just read enough and ask enough questions until your comfortable.


:laugh: I dont mind the needles, id rather do that than tablets from what i have read.

I do want to take my time but i also want to see the results as well. From reading up on test, again, it seems like a good one to start off on, with good gains (seems to be more gains than primo) and not harsh sides, Primo less sides and not as good gains.

So i am leaning towards doing test for my first cycle.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

A alternative to primo abit cheaper and still "mild" would be EQ at 400-600mg EW for 10-12 weeks.

And no there is nothing wrong with doing primo for first cycle.

I dont like Test very much, hardly feel it at all on dosages 300-600mg and I've never went higher than 600mg, and for ppl saying go higher, I'd rather just stack it with another "mild" compound to get better gains.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> You could do that naturaly mate


I agree, particularly as he said he wants to do it gradually. Bogman has gained about a stone he reckons in a 6 week course of low dose dbol... that's not gradual and test is as effective or more efective than dbol.

If he said he's either reached his peak naturally or frankly can't be bothered to wait then the various advice given is all relevant.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Its not that i cant be bothered doing it naturally, i love the gym. I dont want it really slow, i want to see good gains, but what i mean is i dont want to pile on loads of weight or retention in only a few weeks. The reason for this is because i live with my parents and if they noticed me go huge in only a few weeks i duno how they would react. So i want to see the gains at a good but steady rate!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Its not that i cant be bothered doing it naturally, i love the gym. I dont want it really slow, i want to see good gains, but what i mean is i dont want to pile on loads of weight or retention in only a few weeks. The reason for this is because i live with my parents and if they noticed me go huge in only a few weeks i duno how they would react. So i want to see the gains at a good but steady rate!


Don't worry mate, i don't think you'll go huge in a few wks. 

As said, a low dose test cycle with an AI if needed to control bloat.

EQ only as ymir said, no i'd forget that one, EQ is suppresive, not as much as deca but still suppresive nontheless.

Test at 250-500mg wk will give you good gains, ymir, i'm not having a flame but if you say you don't like test because your not growing on that dose (and i know your history) means your diet and or training is off, just needed to explain to the OP that you can grow well on that.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> *(1)**i want to see good gains*
> 
> *(2)**i dont want to pile on loads of weight or retention in only a few weeks*.
> 
> *(3)**So i want to see the gains at a good but steady rate*!


Highlighted your goals here mate,

1) Good gains, should be seeing this with a good diet and good training regime, unless you've hit a plateau in your training which does happen.

2) Ive found with test i can end up looking very bloated, but this more down to my diet really.

3) Good gains at agood steady rate ---> Eat good and train hard, you should keep growing to your natural limit!! fi you want a little more than normal gains stick to a low dose of test (as IMO 500mg/w will be too much for the goals you are mentioning above), a good dose of primo, or maybe some anavar??

..remember though there not miracle pills or quick fixes everythings got to be right for you to see the full benefit.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> Highlighted your goals here mate,
> 
> 1) Good gains, should be seeing this with a good diet and good training regime, unless you've hit a plateau in your training which does happen.
> 
> ...


Yes a want a little more than natural gains, but not a huge amount. I am seeing gains at the moment, as my diet and training is good, but i would like to see it quicker. I think with the help of a cycle, my supplements, diet and hard training i will see great results. Its just knowing what to do go on.

From the sounds of it a low cycle of test or a medium cycle of primo would be good. If the cycle was for 8-10 weeks, i would be hoping for a maybe a stone in lean ripped muscle. For me my aim is for a 'Mens Health' cover look, and not the huge bodybuilder look.

I have never done a cycle before, this would be my first. So i am trying to get all the knowledge off you guys before i rush in...i dont want to mess anything up!

Would test enanthate or test propionate be better and what would be the cycle and duration?

And for Primo, would 300mg for 8 or 10 weeks cycle be ok?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Mens Health look


* HOW RUDE* :ban: :ban:



pbul2004 said:


> ..and not the huge bodybuilder look.


 :crying: ....*you know how to make a grown man cry*

..jokes aside, Prop you'll need to jab EOD 100mg a time, Primo once a week @300mg may be not enough could try 400mg..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> Its not that i cant be bothered doing it naturally, i love the gym. I dont want it really slow, i want to see good gains, but what i mean is i dont want to pile on loads of weight or retention in only a few weeks. *The reason for this is because i live with my parents and if they noticed me go huge in only a few weeks i duno how they would react*. So i want to see the gains at a good but steady rate!


Tell them all about creatine and protein shakes and how good it is and you're getting some soon :thumbup1:


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Tell them all about creatine and protein shakes and how good it is and you're getting some soon :thumbup1:


:laugh: Thats the plan! A new extra strength protein thats come on the market! ha. Just knowing which cycle go on thats stopping me now


----------



## roberto (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

What are your thoughts on this for a newbie cycle (I have been training for two years but just want increase in strength and def rather than pure size)

30 - 40mg oxandrolone, creatine (40days on/off) + clenbuterol ( 2 weeks on/off)???


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

roberto said:


> Hi
> 
> What are your thoughts on this for a newbie cycle (I have been training for two years but just want increase in strength and def rather than pure size)
> 
> 30 - 40mg oxandrolone, creatine (40days on/off) + clenbuterol ( 2 weeks on/off)???


You would probably get more response if you made your own thread. Not everyone might find it in this one.

I couldnt help as im trying to sort my own out.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

roberto said:


> Hi
> 
> What are your thoughts on this for a newbie cycle (I have been training for two years but just want increase in strength and def rather than pure size)
> 
> 30 - 40mg oxandrolone, creatine (40days on/off) + clenbuterol ( 2 weeks on/off)???


Roberto, ive already told you on another thread, you'll get the correct responses if you create your own thread.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think i have decided on starting my first cycle on Primo 400mg, 2x200mg per week for 10 weeks.

What you guys think?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> I think i have decided on starting my first cycle on Primo 400mg, 2x200mg per week for 10 weeks.
> 
> What you guys think?


Why primo?? You will get poor gains with primo at that dose. Most people find they need to run 1g or so aweek just to notice anything but then it starts to get expensive.

Imo just run a test e only cycle for 10weeks at 250-500mg ew, you only need to jab once aweek. run hcg from the 2nd week right through to pct. You will gain a hell of alot more with test than primo.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> I think i have decided on starting my first cycle on Primo 400mg, 2x200mg per week for 10 weeks.
> 
> What you guys think?


If your looking at mild lean gains, nothing overly big as you commented in a previous post your folks will notice, this amount of primo will give you that little extra edge. You wont see huge gains, but you'll notice it.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dont get me wrong i do want to see good gains, but not bloat up loads, i read that test, is a lot of water retention and there are more side effects. I would hope to expect from a 12 week cycle about a stone of ripped muscle from the cycle of primo.

I DO want to see the gains, i want it to be worth my while but i dont want to put on a stupid amount.

My friend was on primo and he put around a stone on, the the before and after pics looked impressive.

Would primo still be good for what i want?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Dont get me wrong i do want to see good gains, but not bloat up loads, i read that test, is a lot of water retention and there are more side effects. I would hope to expect from a 12 week cycle about a stone of ripped muscle from the cycle of primo.
> 
> I DO want to see the gains, i want it to be worth my while but i dont want to put on a stupid amount.
> 
> ...


You won't gain loads of water with test if your diet is good.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> You won't gain loads of water with test if your diet is good.


yep thats 100 % true. but you need to decide, it sousnds like your unsure of what you want to do because of external factors ie home and parents. If you cant control your diet to evade water retention stick to primo, if you think you'll be able to control your diet go on the test. But i still think personally for the goals you've mentioned primo will do you well. as for you gaining a stone of lean muscle keep your diet clean, Keep your lifts big and your form good.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

What test would that be, test e or test p?

And what type of diet would be required to keep off the water retention? My current diet is based around this here would test be a better option if this is followed.

To be honest, i am thinking i want the best gains possible, but i do want to use a less harsh cycle and a safe one as its my first! My parents can just deal with it...just dont take my top off! lol

Another thing i am worried about is acne, i was a bad suffer of this when i was a teenager, although i havent had them bad since, i am still a little cautious.

So if the above diet is followed what test cycle should i go on, how many weeks, dosage per week and pct etc?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

if your gonna do test if you dont mind EOD jabs use prop, else use enanthate 500mg/w.

Acne.. i suffer with this also, but i just deal with it, accutane helps when i can get hold of it. else just loads of vitamin b5 shower twice a day usual stuff. Curious as to whether a test cycle could bring your acne back? maybe somene else on the forum has been in a similar predicament.........


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> What test would that be, test e or test p?
> 
> And what type of diet would be required to keep off the water retention? My current diet is based around this here would test be a better option if this is followed.
> 
> ...


test is test... its all the same, jnust with different esters e.g. fast acting or slow, for a first cycle, 500mg of test e for 10weeks is sufficient


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

What PCT is needed for test e?

I dont mind needles, although i will obviously be a little nervous to start with.

Was your acne, due to being on steroids or was it like this before and steroids made it more prominant?

When i had it really bad at 14, i had to take Roaccutane to get rid of them. I have scars from where they used to be on my back, i still get spots on my back but not bad at all. Just curious if different cycles affected or tiggered them in different ways, if at all.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did not have acne before i started using gear. It was triggered off by gear its just a part of cycles now!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Go for 250mg test e p/w... you know you want too


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Does the acne go away when you come off??

I think im heading towards test e, 250mh or 500mg?

My mate said test e required a heavy pct, alot more than primo, and theres more sides, like you guys said it will bloat you, but a good diet will stop that. But gains will be better on test


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

If you got any sides at from 250mg of test a week you would be VERY unlucky IMO, but hey every body is different.

Most of the people I know would do the same PCT regardless of what the course was.

Run arimidex or simular to avoid bloat if you think diet would not suffice.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

dogue said:


> If you got any sides at from 250mg of test a week you would be VERY unlucky IMO, but hey every body is different.
> 
> Most of the people I know would do the same PCT regardless of what the course was.
> 
> Run arimidex or simular to avoid bloat if you think diet would not suffice.


What type of PCT would i need to run if i did 10 weeks of test e at 250mg or would 500mg be better?

I have heard the HCG, Clomid and Nolvadex, but im not sure what to take, the dosage to take and when to start taking. Once i get an idea of the PCT its time to start i think! 

Thanks


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

hacksi did a very good post on PCT search it up. explains it all and how to create one for your oen cycle. PCT will vaey from cycle to cycle as you maybe seriously supressed or maybe hardly supressed at all. It doesnt make sense doing the same PCT for everysingle cycle?!?!? thats like saying the PCT for a 6 week primo cyle will recover your from a 24 week test,dbol cycle... in my expereince IT WONT.


----------

